

Body-part replicator coming on market - markbnine
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displayStory.cfm?story_id=15543683

======
pmichaud
I am really excited about this.

This technology would've changed my life as a child, and it still potentially
can. Every few years I need to have surgery to replace the bone around my
crushed skull (mostly in my eye socket area. Right now they remove bits from
my ribs or hip when they need the material. This technology could change that
completely.

Not only could they "print" bone that's the right shape instead of being ribs
hacked together to be "close enough", but they could design and manufacture
the blood flow necessary for the new tissue not to reabsorb.

It's a big deal for me and people like me.

